# Fishing off a bridge



## panaz (May 28, 2010)

Just wondering, what kind of rod and bait would you need to fish off the fishing bridge? Can one use the same rod you would for fresh water or does it have to be a specific type of rod? And what is good bait to use?

I normally just do lake fishing and a friend wants me to go fishing with him off the bridge.


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

Give it a shot, when I first got down here I did the same thing and had a blast. Although the next day I went and bought a conventional reel and sturdier pole. I used an old bass road spooled with some light power pro. As far as bait, everyone seems to say fresh dead shrimp(peeled or unpeeled, is a toss up) I have about as much luck trying to meet supermodels as I do keeping my shrimp on for more than a second. I've had great luck lately with a piece of squid on a circle hook fished on the bottom. I'm hardly an expert or even competent, but go have a good time, whats the worst that can happen...


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Might addthe need for a pier net. You can hand haul the smaller fish, but anything of size and you will probably loose it.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

I am no professional but I love pier/bridge fishing.

I do lake and river fishing quite often but I love saltwater pier/bridge fishing more. Maybe it's just because I don't get to do it as often. The most exciting thing about it is that you will never know what you will catch and what size that is. Of course you might target a particular fish but there's a chance some other species will swallow your bait.

If you have "large" freshwater tackles, you could use those. But keep this in mind, you have to clean the tackles when you are done. Freshwater tackles might not have as good corrosion resistance as saltwater tackles. I usually bring a freshwater rod for bait fishing to kill time while waiting for something bigger to hit my other saltwater setup.

Fresh dead/live shrimps are my goto bait. However, it really depends on what fish you are targeting.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll simply tell you what works for me. I bridge fish quite often and have been in the same boat as you before. I usually bring 3 rods with me when I fish....all spinning. 1 is a 10lb outfit that I use to throw a lure (catching, blues, spanish, reds, etc). 2 is a 12lb outfit that I bottom fish with (catching blues, black drum, reds, etc) and anything I can use for bait. 3 is a 17-25lb set up that I use to catch big bull reds, large black drum, and shark. 

What you're fishing for really determines what you use for bait. Bull reds I prefer large live bait or large chunks of cut bait.....black drum, sheephead, specs.......I use shrimp. 

Hope this helps!


----------

